# Pakistan Floods



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Just been watching a bit of this on TV

Now, dont want this to turn into a racist thread or sh1t like that..

But I often hear Muslims spout the phrase "its Allahs will" or "Allah will provide"

As such, Am I wrong in thinking that aid sent from other countries is not really required???

As its Allahs will that floods occured and if he wanted them to be fed then "Allah will provide"

And they should have courage of conviction in their own faith, not rely on others for help??

Or have I completely missed the point of faith and am indeed as I assume I am a Brain dead Meat Head:confused1: :confused1: :confused1:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Pounder said:


> I think the phrase is used as a metaphysical explanation. For those who believe, be they Christian, Jews, Muslim, Hindu or part of whatever new religion that is trendy in 2010, there is a metaphysical explanation ie, the Supreme Being eyc. So whilst, in literal terms, it is other countries providing aid, for those who believe, it is the Supreme Being (etc) who, at the end of the day, provides the aid (whether through other countries or straight from the sky!)


So if other countries stopped supply of aid, then I assume we would indeed see some food falling straight from sky??

Well this I want to see


----------



## gumballdom (Dec 14, 2008)

lol, they will probably justify our aid by saying that us providing them with aid is allah's way of helping them.

load of bollocks imo, i also want to see food falling from the sky


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Brain dead meat head! :wub:


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

jw007 said:


> So if other countries stopped supply of aid, then I assume we would indeed see some food falling straight from sky??
> 
> Well this I want to see


dunno about food falling from sky, some dinghys would be good


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

i'll be giving jack $hit-let them get there food from the extremists who run the training camps in the country.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

jw007 said:


> As its Allahs will that floods occured and if he wanted them to be fed then "Allah will provide"


This is true, allah does love them, maybe he just wanted them to have a wash.


----------



## m14rky (Aug 11, 2008)

wernt they burning the british flag only a few weeks ago because of something david cameron said? our country is in trouble and we have sent £30 million to victims of the floods IMO charity starts at home i would say the same if it was any country


----------



## jjmac (Sep 20, 2009)

fcuk sake it pi55ed it down here over the weekend, i was growing some tomatos in the garden and they're RUINED plus i left a towel out and its SOAKED!!! but do i get free aid.... no!!

wheres the sense in that???


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

jjmac said:


> fcuk sake it pi55ed it down here over the weekend, i was growing some tomatos in the garden and they're RUINED plus i left a towel out and its SOAKED!!! but do i get free aid.... no!!
> 
> wheres the sense in that???


Pm me addy

A blanket and punnet on tomatoes will be winging its way to you by special delivery

The Lord will provide my friend :thumbup1:


----------



## jjmac (Sep 20, 2009)

jw007 said:


> Pm me addy
> 
> A blanket and punnet on tomatoes will be winging its way to you by special delivery
> 
> The Lord will provide my friend :thumbup1:


yay!! there is a god afterall, a big green god, but still a god:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2010)

husky said:


> i'll be giving jack $hit-let them get there food from the extremists who run the training camps in the country.


You pay tax? then youve already given mate.


----------



## skinnerr (Aug 23, 2010)

will they be entering an elite swimming team at the olympics?


----------



## t hall gym (Sep 26, 2007)

they need a flood to teach them a lesson

they hate britain ,america and most other places

as soon as the **** hits the fan they expect our aid

me id rather give my money to an animal shelter they deserve it more

sorry guys rant over tren and diet dont mix to well with me


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

I think it's a joke sending aid to a country that is sending troops over the borders covertly to kill our troops. So I'm covertly sending them fck all.


----------



## bigkiwi (Oct 2, 2008)

The shortage of food should help with Ramadan


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

bigkiwi said:


> The shortage of food should help with Ramadan


Good point

I reckon a lot of them must have been cheating on their diets..

As such "Allahs" will decided he will enforce Ramadam and prevent the infidels from eating when shouldnt :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## fitdog (May 30, 2010)

bigkiwi said:


> The shortage of food should help with Ramadan


Classic!


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

jjmac said:


> fcuk sake it pi55ed it down here over the weekend, i was growing some tomatos in the garden and they're RUINED plus i left a towel out and its SOAKED!!! but do i get free aid.... no!!
> 
> wheres the sense in that???


Tomatoes FFS, if you were growing Ganja:whistling: i would have send you an aid package...but tomatoes are just lame, at least potatoes can be justified


----------



## KRS (Nov 27, 2008)

A sign perhaps?


----------



## bigspin (Aug 18, 2009)

Before UK send AID to flood victims I think UK need to send bunch of psychologists and education specialists. Coz these people are so dumb...

**Don't post videos like this on this site again it is against the rules**


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

KRS said:


> A sign perhaps?


it's made me want to learn how to swim:cool:


----------



## mattlank6 (Apr 3, 2010)

Swat valley region aswell. Big support for the Taliban there!


----------



## djmacka (Dec 4, 2008)

jw007 said:


> Pm me addy
> 
> A blanket and punnet on tomatoes will be winging its way to you by special delivery
> 
> The Lord will provide my friend :thumbup1:


Lmfao :lol:

Reps!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

guys we have had a few reports of this thread all ready please be aware of the non racist rules on this board.....any more reports of this thread and it will be closed.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

jw007 said:


> Good point
> 
> I reckon a lot of them must have been cheating on their diets..
> 
> As such "Allahs" will decided he will enforce Ramadam and prevent the infidels from eating when shouldnt :lol: :lol: :lol:


FPMSL

i try to ignore it to be honest as it just winds me up


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> guys we have had a few reports of this thread all ready please be aware of the non racist rules on this board.....any more reports of this thread and it will be closed.


look paul if allah wants the fuking thread closed.....he'll do it himself:lol:


----------



## mattlank6 (Apr 3, 2010)

Speaking of foreign aid, it should be the first expense to go in the current climate. It puzzles me that the government won't consider it but will tax it's own population further. The UK is in the sxxt and we all are gonna pay more which I accept but if my family is gonna take a hit then so should the 3rd world!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Uriel said:


> look paul if allah wants the fuking thread closed.....he'll do it himself:lol:


yea he might he also might ban some of you....and what can be done to stop that:lol:


----------



## stuwhit (Nov 24, 2008)

andysutils said:


> This is true, allah does love them, maybe he just wanted them to have a wash.


 :lol: :lol: :thumb: :thumbup1: reminds me of a bowl of co-co pops


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

jw007 said:


> Just been watching a bit of this on TV
> 
> Now, dont want this to turn into a racist thread or sh1t like that..
> 
> ...


lol i think your bang on!

what gets me is we are in our own financial crisis and still sending fuk knowes how much money to some cause that tbh dnt real affect us?

another thing that gets me is if it was situation reversed would they send us money and food or like you say would it be Allah's will? one rule for one and one for another, hypocrites if you ask me

you know what makes the uk such a gr8 nation is when we get knocked on our ass we pick our selves up with no help from no one brush off the shyt and carry on! not just in recent yrs but for ever! RULE BRITANNIA!


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

id bet money that the taliban (hidden in the flood free mountains) are already saying that the floods are the will of allah and they are punishment for the pakistan goverments involvment in the war on terror.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> guys we have had a few reports of this thread all ready please be aware of the non racist rules on this board.....any more reports of this thread and it will be closed.


why has any one reported this i wonder? any thing in this thread is only a joke ppl need to lighten up imo

would prob be best to close it tho as i know how they go after a wile


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Pounder said:


> :confused1: :confused1: :confused1: :confused1: I don't think the world works like that. Nor does the British establishment.


any more


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

im out of this thread all ready its funny how some thing can p1ss you off so fast the more you think about it!


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

big_jim_87 said:


> why has any one reported this i wonder? any thing in this thread is only a joke ppl need to lighten up imo
> 
> would prob be best to close it tho as i know how they go after a wile


Didnt you know that you cant mock or use allah as a subject of derision?For some reason some people lose their sense of humour if you make fun of an imaginary entity(im my honest opinion of course)


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

big_jim_87 said:


> why has any one reported this i wonder? any thing in this thread is only a joke ppl need to lighten up imo
> 
> would prob be best to close it tho as i know how they go after a wile


one or two people have reported the thread, hell they even reported my last post as joining in:confused1:

after looking over the thread i see no issue with it so it won't be closed for now......

and for the guy that reported my post.....go down to argos and buy a big bag of humour, please dont post again until you have finished the whole bag...


----------



## Hunter84 (Dec 23, 2008)

The lord works in mysterious ways


----------



## Rosko (Oct 15, 2007)

They was saying on the radio today that the amount of money being donated by the public is so little it is unprecidented for a disaster of this magnitude.

Seems although the government will just roll over and give away millions to a country that harbours terrorists, the public are taking a different view! The right view imo!

It beggers belief that a couple of weeks ago union jacks were being burnt there, and now we help them!!


----------



## anabolic lion (Aug 4, 2004)

stuwhit said:


> :lol: :lol: :thumb: :thumbup1: reminds me of a bowl of co-co pops


whats this supposed to mean ???

i ain't muslim by the way


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

if it was the other way around they wouldnt send us anything

i think they should be left to deal with it

tough **** i say

and i know they would say the same

we have to pay for water bill in our country £33 quid a month and then theres the cheek of asking us to donate to pay for there water

they can fux off


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Uriel said:


> look paul if allah wants the fuking thread closed.....he'll do it himself:lol:


Fck:lol: :lol: :lol:

Think I just let out a little bit of wee laughing so hard:lol: :lol:


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Can we have an award for funniest post of the year? Cos this one is gonna win! some of the comments are inspired!


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Me being an ignorant fool and not knowing anything about pakistan an all that, they get monsoons at this time of the year and let all the rain run away, why dont they build big fcuk off dams and save some for when they have droughts, just a thought


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

exactly

they complain about no water

then they get **** loads

still complain

carnt win

but think about it

if they build dams they wouldnt need to sponge of us

there just laugthing at us


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

Rosko said:


> They was saying on the radio today that the amount of money being donated by the public is so little it is unprecidented for a disaster of this magnitude.
> 
> Seems although the government will just roll over and give away millions to a country that harbours terrorists, the public are taking a different view! The right view imo!
> 
> It beggers belief that a couple of weeks ago union jacks were being burnt there, and now we help them!!


When you consider how many emmigrated over here and generate wealth that bolsters up the British economy you'd think they'd be sending shed loads of cash back for their relatives? To be honest though, never met an Asian in Bolton from Pakistan, they all come from India for some reason, yet they are all Muslim.


----------



## Hunter84 (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm sick of all this talk about the floods in pakistan, I think it's about time we pulled the plug on them!! :whistling:


----------



## stuwhit (Nov 24, 2008)

anabolic lion said:


> whats this supposed to mean ???
> 
> i ain't muslim by the way


it means with the water and all the houses from the sky it reminded me of a bowl of co-co pops, and i never mentioned anything about you being a muslim !!


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Plenty of tongue in cheek humour here, plenty of people hiding racist opinion behind that humour too.

The flood affected everyone there, not just extremists and not just Pakistanis either, it affects a large portion of Punjab, the people of which are Sikh not Muslim and the people from which have fought in the British army for both world wars not to mention helping with Britains reconstruction afterwards.

Fail to see the humour in mocking a national disaster where so many have died and still will die of disease and starvation but if you must find humour in it, have some compassion for the fact that most of those affected are not extremists and in fact arent even muslim.

Said it before also, Britain harbours over 1,000,000 Pakistanis and many more Punjabis, the taxes are theres too, goodness knows why anyone here is treating the aid like it came out of there pocket alone and 10million is a drop in the ocean to what is required anyway.

SD


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Obviously there are many innocent people affected by this - and clearly that is tragic, and any humane person would want to extend a helping hand, if they could, and if the world was perfect.

But the world is not perfect, a considerable number of the population hate the West, and some of those are Extremists, or those that harbour such.

We have no way of differentiating.

How do we know any aid sent, isn't just - as has been witnessed in Africa for example - being intercepted by militants, and used to put our lads in black bags? How do we know it is getting to where it is needed?

But then, if we do nothing, are we just breeding another generation of those who would hate us?

I mean surely, if a kid who has lost his parents in these floods, gets handed rations and helped be a UN soldier (or whatever) surely that will make him think in the future, if someone tries to indoctrinate him.

But then, will it.

My heart says help, but my head which always wieghs things up in coldness says no, bit of a conflict for me tbh.

No one except a psychopath possibly, enjoys the notion of people dying like this.

But then, Pakistan is far from a poor country - OK doesn't have the GDP of other nations - but it is hardly broke. It has a military machine which could surely be turned to aid far quicker than any of our forces could be deployed.

So many variables.

And then I look at what food the local morrisons bins every night - just one morrisons - and it makes me fvcking sick to think that this food could be helping them...


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Pounder said:


> Completely agree, mate. MOST of the posts on here are racist (or at the very least rude and insensitive). How can one find mocking a religion or a national disaster humorous? RATHER PATHETIC. :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:
> 
> Cheers for this post! :thumbup1:


Why can't mocking a religion be humourous?

I can understand mocking the disaster pi$$ing people off, but what is so special about a religion that it should be above comedy?

Nothing IMO, and I am a defender of religion if people so chose to follow...


----------



## Synergy1436114719 (Aug 4, 2010)

Thinking about it from a political standpoint, you have to accept that our Pakistani "friends" in this country have "taxis" too and pay them "sometimes", so to be "inline" with our friendly immigrants desires we just have to capitulate, otherwise we might have riots on our streets "again" that will end up costing way more than 30 million in policing costs, damage, vandalism and arson, not to mention my favorite friday night madras being tampered with some kind of man fat. Ewww....

Salman Rushdi released a book ? that was just a book for god's sake, so what will happen when half there brothers are drowning and if we where to stand by and do nothing, the streets would be stained with the blood of Allah and we would have yet another Jihad on our hands, and dont forget it would be all our fault because after all, we are the infidel's.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Pounder said:


> Completely agree, mate. MOST of the posts on here are racist (or at the very least rude and insensitive). How can one find *mocking a religion* or a national disaster humorous? RATHER PATHETIC. :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:
> 
> Cheers for this post! :thumbup1:


All religion is laughable IMO

An opinion Im most certainly entitled to, and to air..

Some prob find dudes that lift weighst laughable, and mock them

I have no issue with that, as I can indeed see how most folk would find it laughable..

On another note

Why should everybody actually give a fck??

Some people care, some dont again, surely its personal opinion and you should not impose YOUR WILL on to others just because of views you hold???


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Bit early for Pakistan jokes, but they just keepflooding in.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Pounder said:


> Completely agree, mate. MOST of the posts on here are racist (or at the very least rude and insensitive). *How can one find mocking a religion or a national disaster humorous? RATHER PATHETIC.* :cursing: *:cursing:* :cursing: *:cursing:*
> 
> Cheers for this post! :thumbup1:





Pounder said:


> No, you see you stated that as fact.
> 
> If you had added IMO Rather Pathetic, that would have been an opinion, your fully entitled to...
> 
> ...


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Pounder said:


> Thanks for your kind words:lol: :lol:
> 
> School??? whats that


----------



## the_game (Sep 28, 2009)

You know, I dont understand these threads sometimes. I mean people are dying out there, becuase they dont have clean water or aid/supplies etc. Women, and children drowning or being swept away by the floods in front of their loved ones/families and this thread seems to think that there's some humour in this and that if we have laugh and joke about it, we wont be affected byt it. It's in the best interest of our western countries to help these people because if we dont help them then there will be more people joining up with this extremist organisations and will hold our countries to blame along with their own.

I mean s**t, when was the last time anyone of us in this country went without clean water, all we have to do is turn on our taps and there it is. We just have to think about it in terms of what we have available to us in this country of ours. We've got everything we need and more in this country and I dont know who mentioned it before but someone spoke of Morrisons throwing out large quantities of good food because it had gone past its sell by date not its best before date. All the big supermarket chains do this to some degree and it just sickens me to think that we are throwing away good food and there are places in this world in the 21st century that dont even have clean water/food etc.

Its f***ing crazy!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Charity starts at home tbh

Thousands unemployed here so let them get on with it..

We wouldn't get any money from any country except USA if there was a problem here so ****es me right off we give out aid to every other country


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

do you honestly think if Britain suffered a major catastrophe that anyone would show "us" sorrow?? hell no they would all take the p!ss, i was in St Lucia when 9/11 happened and it was a wake-up call to see the people watching it saying "America deserves it" and laughing


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

the_game said:


> You know, I dont understand these threads sometimes. I mean people are dying out there, becuase they dont have clean water or aid/supplies etc. Women, and children drowning or being swept away by the floods in front of their loved ones/families and this thread seems to think that there's some humour in this and that if we have laugh and joke about it, we wont be affected byt it. It's in the best interest of our western countries to help these people because if we dont help them then there will be more people joining up with this extremist organisations and will hold our countries to blame along with their own.
> 
> I mean s**t, when was the last time anyone of us in this country went without clean water, all we have to do is turn on our taps and there it is. We just have to think about it in terms of what we have available to us in this country of ours. We've got everything we need and more in this country and I dont know who mentioned it before but someone spoke of Morrisons throwing out large quantities of good food because it had gone past its sell by date not its best before date. All the big supermarket chains do this to some degree and it just sickens me to think that we are throwing away good food and there are places in this world in the 21st century that dont even have clean water/food etc.
> 
> Its f***ing crazy!


You are aware there are many many African nations in far far worse predicaments, Its just not posted on news so much so its ignored

A lot of these african Nations Gov'ments dont actually have any resources of their own t help, and are certainly not spending billions and billions on a nuclear arms program while their on people starve\die

(saying that many are spending money on conventional arms just the same)

So, who should we really be helping??

A nation of starving people that dont hate the west

or

A few hundred thousand starving people who for most part detest the west and with a thriving military and nuclear capability:confused1: :confused1:


----------



## Hunter84 (Dec 23, 2008)

This country definatley needs to reorganize it's priorities...........look after your own before you offer your resources to others.......down with socialism


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Pounder said:


> Read (or re-read) SD's opening line. My comment was specific in relation to the thread. Mocking a religion CAN have racial overtones, as in many posts in this thread. And since you are a defender of religion, you will know why it is wrong to be racist...


Wrong, Race and Religion are two seperate things


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

I think Karachi Sus will be going up in price now.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Pounder said:


> Define racism for me? Then define race/religion? Please, I am not as smart as you.


Stop hijacking my thread with you racist propaganda

Go and start your own "Define Racsim Thread"

Im sure it will be awesomely popular:thumbup1:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Tinytom said:


> I think Karachi Sus will be going up in price now.


Always thought it came from Greece:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hunter84 (Dec 23, 2008)

Pounder said:


> Define racism for me? Then define race/religion? Please, I am not as smart as you.


ra·cism*ra·cism *[ráy sìzzəm]

n


*1. **animosity toward other races: *prejudice or animosity against people who belong to other races

"I am a Muslim and ... my religion makes me against all forms of racism." (Malcolm X Speech, Prospects for Freedom 1965)*2. **belief in racial superiority: *the belief that people of different races have different qualities and abilities, and that some races are inherently superior or inferior 

re·li·gion*re·li·gion *[ri líjjən]

(plural *re·li·gions*) n


*1. **beliefs and worship: *people's beliefs and opinions concerning the existence, nature, and worship of a deity or deities, and divine involvement in the universe and human life *2. **system: *an institutionalized or personal system of beliefs and practices relating to the divine *3. **personal beliefs or values: *a set of strongly-held beliefs, values, and attitudes that somebody lives by *4. **obsession: *an object, practice, cause, or activity that somebody is completely devoted to or obsessed by The danger is that you start to make fitness a religion.

*5. *christianity *monk's or nun's life: *life as a monk or a nun, especially in the Roman Catholic Church 

[12th century. Via French < Latin religion- "obligation, reverence"]

creed*creed *[kreed]

(plural *creeds*) n


*1. **statement of beliefs: *a formal summary of the principles of the Christian faith *2. **religion: *a set of religious beliefs *3. **set of principles: *any set of beliefs or principles 

[Pre-12th century. < Latin credo (see credo)]


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Is it illegal to not like someone, then if it is it's a joke, i choose to like who i like, and people can choose to like me or not like me, whats the problem with that, if i dont like a person who is white for what ever reason thats ok, but if i choose to not like a non white person then i'm racist, why is this so.


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Pounder said:


> Define racism for me? Then define race/religion? Please, I am not as smart as you.


Thanks Troll  Anyways, Race would be down to each individual persons physical characteristics such as skin colour or if you want to get technical -



> race 1 http://img.tfd.com/m/sound.swf]http://img.tfd.com/m/sound.swf (r
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Religion would be a set of guidelines and beliefs to live your life by as set out by someone else whether that be a Higher Power or just someone Wiser



> re·li·gion http://img.tfd.com/m/sound.swf]http://img.tfd.com/m/sound.swf (r
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now as far as Im aware those are two entirely different things, and last time I checked people followed a religion or practiced it, when was the last time you heard of anyone doing the same with RACE.

P.S. I included the proper definitions for you as you said you werent as smart as me  xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Hunter84 (Dec 23, 2008)

Pounder said:


> AND, your definition of RACE?


Stop baiting people to drop in the sh1t!

Your boring people now..... :yawn: .......wake us up when you've finished......


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

Is it illegal to not like someone, then if it is it's a joke, i choose to like who i like, and people can choose to like me or not like me, whats the problem with that, if i dont like a person who is white for what ever reason thats ok, but if i choose to not like a non white person then i'm racist, why is this so.

Ken Hutchinson

because we're to blame for everything and anything-was probably some straight white weightlifting steroid taking non muslim non jew non lesbian who left the tap on that caused the flooding.


----------



## KRS (Nov 27, 2008)

husky said:


> *was probably some straight white weightlifting steroid taking non muslim non jew non lesbian who left the tap on that caused the flooding.*


Wasn't them, I have on good authority they were with allah taking it up the dirt box. :lol:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Pounder said:


> AND, your definition of RACE?


Where people get around a track, start all at the same time and see who crosses the finish line first.

Thats called racing. :lol:


----------



## Hunter84 (Dec 23, 2008)

hackskii said:


> Where people get around a track, start all at the same time and see who crosses the finish line first.
> 
> Thats called racing. :lol:


I missed that one.............deep breaths....... :lol:


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

hackskii said:


> Where people get around a track, start all at the same time and see who crosses the finish line first.
> 
> Thats called racing. :lol:


Does that mean that them that race are racists????


----------



## xeonedbody (Aug 28, 2009)

i fail to see the humour in all this...imo it does not matter whether this happens in Pakistan or another country, whether the people in that country are muslims or not...what matters is that being a human one should help a fellow human in need/pain.

A family escaped the floods however were left without home, food etc. The wife who was pregnant gave birth without proper medical facilities, and due to the lack of medical facilities and proper care their child died after five days. This is one of the MANY tragic events that have happened and are happening as a result of the natural disaster in Pakistan.

A natural disaster can strike anywhere...and one shouldn't consider where or who it hit...one should help if they can or shut the **** up rather than finding humour in others pain cuz this can happen to you too


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Synergy said:


> Thinking about it from a political standpoint, you have to accept that our Pakistani "friends" in this country have "taxis" too


taxis arent going to be much use in a flood are they? would be better giving them boats.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

When New Orleans was flooded in 2005 how much aid did pakistan send over to the U.S.A


----------



## Hunter84 (Dec 23, 2008)

I hear the bnp have offered to donate the pakistani goverment 10'000 crocodiles to ensure a speedy clean up


----------



## the_game (Sep 28, 2009)

jw007 said:


> You are aware there are many many African nations in far far worse predicaments, Its just not posted on news so much so its ignored
> 
> A lot of these african Nations Gov'ments dont actually have any resources of their own t help, and are certainly not spending billions and billions on a nuclear arms program while their on people starve\die
> 
> ...


I hear what you're saying and I agree with you especially about the many african nations which aren't reported about. That's basically what I'm saying, that we have got it real good in our country and like I say it just blows me away that in the age we are living in now, there's people dying because they cant get clean running water.


----------



## TIMMY_432 (Aug 6, 2009)

t hall gym said:


> they need a flood to teach them a lesson
> 
> they hate britain ,america and most other places
> 
> ...


My thoughts exactly mate, now what I'm about to say may sound harsh....but some might call the floods in pakistan karma!! Would thay help us if the floods happened over here...hmmmmm!


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

the_game said:


> I hear what you're saying and I agree with you especially about the many african nations which aren't reported about. That's basically what I'm saying, that we have got it real good in our country and like I say it just blows me away that in the age we are living in now, there's people dying because they cant get clean running water.


And what are you doing about it mate?-you doing volunteer work abroad to help these people ? or giving a few quid now and then to make yourself feel ok and have a clear conscence(sp)


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

no one knows allahs will, he may be genuinely fuked off with them....how would we know??

pesonally I'd like to help the poor people who's lives are at risk - I just hope I don't offend allah


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

We send the aid because people need it, the religion they follow is irrelevant.

Maybe by that example some of the prejudical anti-western fanatics out there might see that the west isn't totally filled with uncaring ****holes after all.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Personally I am disgusted that the people of this country have donated £30m when there are so many issues in our own country that would benefit massively from the money.

How many desperately needed pieces of medical equipment could that buy our hospitals?

What about using it to help homeless or amputee ex-servicemen and women?

Hell I'd rather it all went to battersea dogs home than got sent over there

I'm NOT racist.... I dont hate any person on this earth based on religion/race or anything else. However there are far too many issues with that country to justify it IMO and I believe we ought to be putting our own house in order first. As people have said too.... sure as hell they wouldn't be in a rush to help US if it happened HERE.

Interesting to note though how little money has been sent overall internationally.... reassuring in a way.... Perhaps the world IS coming to sense, slowly, afterall?


----------



## the_game (Sep 28, 2009)

husky said:


> And what are you doing about it mate?-you doing volunteer work abroad to help these people ? or giving a few quid now and then to make yourself feel ok and have a clear conscence(sp)


What, are you trying to make me feel guilty about giving a s**t about people who've got it worse off than we do? I haven't given any money and I dont do voluntary work but that doesn't mean I dont give a s**t.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

the_game said:


> What, are you trying to make me feel guilty about giving a s**t about people who've got it worse off than we do? I haven't given any money and I dont do voluntary work but that doesn't mean I dont give a s**t.


sort of like a long distance relationship


----------



## DarkTranquility (Jul 30, 2010)

Yes, good job us infidels are there to bail out members of history's most intolerant religion.


----------



## the_game (Sep 28, 2009)

Ashcrapper said:


> sort of like a long distance relationship


exactly


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

the_game said:


> What, are you trying to make me feel guilty about giving a s**t about people who've got it worse off than we do? I haven't given any money and I dont do voluntary work but that doesn't mean I dont give a s**t.


Never said you didn't give a s**t but you are like so many who talk the talk-if their plight bothers you that much do something about it, go spend a year working overseas digging wells , drainage etc, sell your house car all your stuff and donate to them, just don't expect everyone else to share your opinion and agree with your viewpoint.


----------



## the_game (Sep 28, 2009)

husky said:


> Never said you didn't give a s**t but you are like so many who talk the talk-if their plight bothers you that much do something about it, go spend a year working overseas digging wells , drainage etc, sell your house car all your stuff and donate to them, just don't expect everyone else to share your opinion and agree with your viewpoint.


I dont expect everyone to agree with my viewpoint or my opinion, just like you cant expect everyone to agree with yours either. Thats the whole point of these forums and threads, everyone is entitled to voice their opinions and thoughts, it makes the discussions more interesting and honest.


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

ahmen or is it inshallah!


----------



## ^King Leonidas^ (Aug 29, 2009)

DB said:


> Charity starts at home tbh
> 
> Thousands unemployed here so let them get on with it..
> 
> We wouldn't get any money from any country except USA if there was a problem here so ****es me right off we give out aid to every other country


x2 good post db :thumbup1: Imo its there problem let them get on.


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Personally I am disgusted that the people of this country have donated £30m when there are so many issues in our own country that would benefit massively from the money.
> 
> How many desperately needed pieces of medical equipment could that buy our hospitals?
> 
> ...


x2

im not racist but i think this country should be looked after first


----------



## gs_smithuk (Aug 5, 2010)

I just don't understand why we are helping a nation who are keeping terrorists safe?

We have good lads and lasses in hospital because of people trained in this country.

Children will grow up never knowing their Farther or Mother because of training camps allowed to operate in this country.

Maybe God/Allah? is trying to send a message by inflicting this dissaster on them?

Maybe the combined will of the planet is just really ****ed off with the negative impact that this country has on the planet.

To be honest I don't really care about Pakistan.

I want my 3 teenage kids to be able to get a job.

And I can't see why £30,000,000 should be given to Pakistan when our need is greater.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

gs_smithuk said:


> I just don't understand why we are helping a nation who are keeping terrorists safe?
> 
> We have good lads and lasses in hospital because of people trained in this country.
> 
> ...


Can't disagree there mate.....


----------



## orange86 (Feb 17, 2008)

some of you seem to be forgetting that the british pakistani community has raised an awful lot of money. i see them in streets of bradford and manchester canvassing for donations.

fair play to them.

im an athiest and personally i think this event just shows the earth is a rough NATURAL environment. no amount of praying 5 times a day to allah is going to change the natural forces of the earth. people need to wake up and realize that praying is just ****ing away your time and nothing more.


----------



## pira (Sep 8, 2009)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Personally I am disgusted that the people of this country have donated £30m when there are so many issues in our own country that would benefit massively from the money.
> 
> How many desperately needed pieces of medical equipment could that buy our hospitals?
> 
> ...


I agree with your point regarding all the issues this country faces, but the 30 million has been donated by the public out of their own choice and their own pocket, I can't see how you can be disgusted by that.


----------



## Hunter84 (Dec 23, 2008)

pira said:


> I agree with your point regarding all the issues this country faces, but the 30 million has been donated by the public out of their own choice and their own pocket, I can't see how you can be disgusted by that.


Was it tax payers money!?!


----------



## pira (Sep 8, 2009)

callingcard said:


> Was it tax payers money!?!


The 30 million quoted by the DEC was donated directly by the public to the Red Cross and other charities. Im not sure how much money the government has given.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2010)

> putting our own house in order first


when was the last time that happened ?????


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

DB said:


> Charity starts at home tbh
> 
> Thousands unemployed here so let them get on with it..
> 
> We wouldn't get any money from any country except USA if there was a problem here so ****es me right off we give out aid to every other country


We are lucky enough to have never been exposed to a disaster of this magnitude so your comment/statement has never been put to the test. If we did suffer a major disaster we would recieve aid and from more than just the US. Please put in perspective that we are sending pennies, they require over £460 million, we are sending 10!



Khaos said:


> do you honestly think if Britain suffered a major catastrophe that anyone would show "us" sorrow?? hell no they would all take the p!ss, i was in St Lucia when 9/11 happened and it was a wake-up call to see the people watching it saying "America deserves it" and laughing


Yes, there is plenty of humanity still in the world, many extremists would rejoice I am sure but does that mean we should condemn innocent women and chioldren to a slow death for the acts of a few?



jw007 said:


> You are aware there are many many African nations in far far worse predicaments, Its just not posted on news so much so its ignored
> 
> A few hundred thousand starving people who for most part detest the west and with a thriving military and nuclear capability:confused1: :confused1:


Man made predicaments Joe, not a natural disaster. African governments are known to be corrupt and divert aid to weopons, Pakistan is not doing that and has suffered a natural disaster of a huge magnitude.

Your last statement that the people affected by this 'for the most part detest the West' is based upon what? Propaganda? Do you know any Pakistani people? and I have said it before, its Punjab as well not just Pakistan.

SD


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

30million has been donated aswell? I am delighted! The most of it was probably donated by British Pakistanis and Muslims across our nation and why shouldn't they help there own? If I was living in Australia and there was a national disaster here, I would have no problem in sending aid and I wouldnt expect any Australian to have a problem with me doing so, but thats exactly what some of you are saying??? ridiculous, its there money, good for them that its being sent to help their relatives abroad.

The fact that our wounded soldiers lack the funds required for treatment here should be a source of shame to our government, thank goodness for help for heroes to which I have donated but still, the fact that the government hasnt done more for them is not justification I believe for allowing civilians to die abroad from starvation and disease.

SD


----------



## king_jamie_h (Oct 18, 2009)

Pretty ironic if you ask me i wouldnt donate a used bog roll to them. They would never send aid to us they send suicide bomber so they can suck my left nut.


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

king_jamie_h said:


> Pretty ironic if you ask me i wouldnt donate a used bog roll to them. *They would never send aid to us* they send suicide bomber so they can suck my left nut.


And you know this how????? Who do you think helped rebuild war torn Britain after the blitz? Pakifukinstanis!! Who do you think fought in two world wars against the Germans and Japanese?? Punjabis!! They helped win our wars and rebuild our country and have been an asset to it ever since on the whole.

The people mostly affected by this flood are simple villagers and farmers, they wouldn't have a clue what you are talking about or the politics involved, they raise cattle and lead simple peaceful lives, they are not extremist terrorists. You obviously know nothing about the people that in one sentence you would condemn to a slow death by starvation and disease.

Ignorance here amazes me, what a bunch of tards.


----------



## pira (Sep 8, 2009)

SD said:


> And you know this how????? Who do you think helped rebuild war torn Britain after the blitz? Pakifukinstanis!! Who do you think fought in two world wars against the Germans and Japanese?? Punjabis!! They helped win our wars and rebuild our country and have been an asset to it ever since on the whole.
> 
> The people mostly affected by this flood are simple villagers and farmers, they wouldn't have a clue what you are talking about or the politics involved, they raise cattle and lead simple peaceful lives, they are not extremist terrorists. You obviously know nothing about the people that in one sentence you would condemn to a slow death by starvation and disease.
> 
> Ignorance here amazes me, what a bunch of tards.


x2


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

king_jamie_h said:


> Pretty ironic if you ask me i wouldnt donate a used bog roll to them. They would never send aid to us they send suicide bomber so they can suck my left nut.


x2

whast there a flood somewhere in our country?

what did they send us !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

heres the link to one

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/6239828.stm

so what did we get from them

so yeah he knows


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

ashie1986 said:


> x2
> 
> whast there a flood somewhere in our country?
> 
> ...


Firstly, Pakistan is a 3rd world country, the UK is one of the richest nations on earth.

Secondly, the UN estimate the current death toll in Pakistan to be 1500, with 4 million made homeless.

How many died or were left homeless in our floods??


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

so

doesnt matter about numbers

the fact is it happened

and we didnt even get sent a ****ing bannana

and maybe uk is one of the racist nations on earth but thats bull**** realy,

our country should be looked after before giving to others

and this isnt racist

this is common sense

and im not a racist person

you think anyone that says fux them they deal with there own problems is being racist

stop talkin out your ****, i have black in my family and i dont treat them any different


----------



## dazsmith69 (Oct 29, 2009)

UAE, Dubai, Saudi etc, all these wealthy oil nations, how much have they give considering these are the weathiest nations of the world? Next to nothing! UK is around the 20th richest country.

Its funny how the UK and US help the most, yet we are hated the most, how ironic.


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

yep and thats why we have so many of them over here

why do they all come here if were realy that racist

we have all types of people over here no just pakis, theres indians,jamaicans,******,irish,polish, and loads more

so why here if we suposidly hate them


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

dazsmith69 said:


> UAE, Dubai, Saudi etc, all these wealthy oil nations, how much have they give considering these are the weathiest nations of the world? Next to nothing! UK is around the 20th richest country.
> 
> *Its funny how the UK and US help the most, yet we are hated the most, how ironic*.


thats the best of it all. htye hate us because we help. they return our kind by sending over human bombs, kidnap tourists/aid workers and shoot at us.

cheers mate


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

yeah exactly

and also if our country was so racist then how come there all over our tv

if we were that bad then there will be no english foreign actors or actresses

but there are

if our country was racist then we could make it difficult for them to come over here

and make there life misery

but that dont happen because thats not the case

our country has let whoever they want to come over

our country isnt racist

but most of the people in our country have had enough now

and sick of seing this type of stuff

we have children in our hospitals seriously ill and not forgetting old people need looking after

why not put our money into that or improving our hospitals and other things


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

dazsmith69 said:


> UAE, Dubai, Saudi etc, all these wealthy oil nations, how much have they give considering these are the weathiest nations of the world? Next to nothing! UK is around the 20th richest country.
> 
> Its funny how the UK and US help the most, yet we are hated the most, how ironic.


What does it matter how much anyone else gave? besides how do you know they havent given a fortune in aid? look at http://www.pakassociationdubai.com/

What matters is what WE as a modern nation do to help the helpless, regardless of their religion or ethnicity.

Hated by whom?? Its not ironic we are hated by some, we have started two major wars in that part of the world over oil ahem I mean weopons of mass destruction and we continue to wage said pointless war, throwing away the lives of our young men in a fruitless pursuit.


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

hilly said:


> thats the best of it all. htye hate us because we help. they return our kind by sending over human bombs, kidnap tourists/aid workers and shoot at us.
> 
> cheers mate


There is a train of thought that suggests that if the USA hadn`t/didn`t go around the world meddling in the affairs/disputes of other nations, they wouldn`t be so hated...

You may want to do some research into US involvement in the middle east and over parts of the world other the years, before you believe they are this holier than thou crusader , that are just out to help everybody.


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

i take it your from there but living in the uk gooner

so how much did you send?

or did you just leave it to the english people


----------



## pira (Sep 8, 2009)

dazsmith69 said:


> UAE, Dubai, Saudi etc, all these wealthy oil nations, how much have they give considering these are the weathiest nations of the world? Next to nothing! UK is around the 20th richest country.
> 
> Its funny how the UK and US help the most, yet we are hated the most, how ironic.


Funny how Britain is the 5th largest economy in the world, with its citizens having around the 10th highest GDP. No idea where you got the figure of 20th from, but its rubbish. You are right with the fact that the Middle East nations could have done more to help with aid



ashie1986 said:


> so
> 
> doesnt matter about numbers
> 
> ...


Let me enlighten you a little, no foreign country provided aid to help with the British floods of 2007. The privilege and moral obligation of Britain as one of the leading developed nations is that we can help nations in need of assistance. Your right we should look after each other in this country, thats why we need to stop wasting billions on a defunct benefit system, a perverse banking system and illegal wars. These three areas if tackled will provide 100's of billions to the national economy to invest in the regrowth of the nation.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

goonerton said:


> There is a train of thought that suggests that if the USA hadn`t/didn`t go around the world meddling in the affairs/disputes of other nations, they wouldn`t be so hated...
> 
> You may want to do some research into US involvement in the middle east and over parts of the world other the years, before you believe they are this holier than thou crusader , that are just out to help everybody.


Mate why do you keep quoting my posts with stuff that isnt relevant.

Were did i mention the US. I said they pay us by sending human bombs over. As im based in the UK and was born here you can take it by us i mean the UK. america can go and meddle were they like.


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

dazsmith69 said:


> UAE, Dubai, Saudi etc, all these wealthy oil nations, how much have they give considering these are the weathiest nations of the world? *Next to nothing*! UK is around the 20th richest country.
> 
> Its funny how the UK and US help the most, yet we are hated the most, how ironic.


All speculation unless you have hard facts or relatives who work in the World Banks:rockon:


----------



## Hunter84 (Dec 23, 2008)

SD said:


> we (*Blair*) have started two major wars in that part of the world over oil ahem I mean weopons of mass destruction and we continue to wage said pointless war, throwing away the lives of our young men in a fruitless pursuit.


X2 :thumbup1:


----------



## dazsmith69 (Oct 29, 2009)

SD said:


> What does it matter how much anyone else gave? besides how do you know they havent given a fortune in aid? look at http://www.pakassociationdubai.com/
> 
> What matters is what WE as a modern nation do to help the helpless, regardless of their religion or ethnicity.
> 
> Hated by whom?? Its not ironic we are hated by some, we have started two major wars in that part of the world over oil ahem I mean weopons of mass destruction and we continue to wage said pointless war, throwing away the lives of our young men in a fruitless pursuit.


People who can afford to give the most should generally help out the most for humanities sake when natural disasters occur, regardless of race religion etc.

There was a chart i read around a week ago where US was top, then UK then Australia followed by other European countries and Japan. None of the oil rich nations from the middle east were there.

Perhaps its changed.


----------



## dazsmith69 (Oct 29, 2009)

pira said:


> Funny how Britain is the 5th largest economy in the world, with its citizens having around the 10th highest GDP. No idea where you got the figure of 20th from, but its rubbish. You are right with the fact that the Middle East nations could have done more to help with aid


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_GDP_(PPP)_per_capita


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

ashie1986 said:


> yeah exactly
> 
> and also if our country was so racist then how come there all over our tv
> 
> ...


Please come back when you have something intelligent to input here..


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

geeby112 said:


> All speculation unless you have hard facts or relatives who work in the World Banks:rockon:





dazsmith69 said:


> People who can afford to give the most should generally help out the most for humanities sake when natural disasters occur, regardless of race religion etc.
> 
> There was a chart i read around a week ago where US was top, then UK then Australia followed by other European countries and Japan. None of the oil rich nations from the middle east were there.
> 
> Perhaps its changed.


Think it has changed:

http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2010/aug/18/pakistan-floods-saudi-arabia-pledges


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

"Mate why do you keep quoting my posts with stuff that isnt relevant.

Were did i mention the US. I said they pay us by sending human bombs over. As im based in the UK and was born here you can take it by us i mean the UK. america can go and meddle were they like. "

Well your post was in response to someone that said "the UK and US"

And considering we have positioned ourselves as a US attack dog, it is not surprising that if someone has a problem with them , they have a problem with us too.


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

dazsmith69 said:


> People who can afford to give the most should generally help out the most for humanities sake when natural disasters occur, regardless of race religion etc.
> 
> There was a chart i read around a week ago where US was top, then UK then Australia followed by other European countries and Japan. None of the oil rich nations from the middle east were there.
> 
> Perhaps its changed.


True enough and being fellow Muslims you would think they would be sending more than us. Perhaps they are now? I am sure they are sending plenty of aid. Point is we should set the example, this is our chance to prove them all wrong about us, we arent war mongerers, we arent Americas henchmen, we arent after their oil, we are in fact a humanitarian nation, if we must win wars out there, it starts in the hearts and minds first.

SD


----------



## dazsmith69 (Oct 29, 2009)

geeby112 said:


> Think it has changed:
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2010/aug/18/pakistan-floods-saudi-arabia-pledges


fair do's! :beer:


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

SD said:


> Please come back when you have something intelligent to input here..


the goverment sent some money


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

ashie1986 said:


> the geverment sent some money you bellend


You really need to find an IQ silly boy. The government sent money set aside for disaster relief, it always has this money set aside for this. It doesnt come from our national insurance contributions so has no effect on the NHS which was one of your irrelevant points. Other then this money, the people of Britain have sent a further £30million from charitable donations, READ AND UNDERSTAND: None of this money was money diverted from a hospital.

Now go read a book and learn a little about the world before you post any more foolishness

SD


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

i know

but like i said why give it to them

its a waste when it could be used in OUR country

if it can be sent to them then why not our hospitals or nursing homes

and like i say for the last time

**** them

im allowed my opinion

im not posting here again

i made my point


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

CRD said:


> Who hates us? The poor, uneducated farmers whose house, patch of land and few livestock have been wiped out? The starving baby with the face covered with flies? Those people have **** all, not even a drink of clean water and there are some in here that have condemned them ALL as potential suicide bombers and extremists. What have they given to us in our times of need? The poor bu88ers have nothing they can give so how can anyone begrudge any aid that may get sent their way.


I agree 100% :thumbup1:

These poor people have nothing but i bet if you were to visit they be one of the most hospitable people you will ever meet , prob give you their dinner and they would go without.

Shame some people have such views as rather giving money to animal charities then humans:confused1: :confused1:


----------



## pira (Sep 8, 2009)

dazsmith69 said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_GDP_(PPP)_per_capita


I stand corrected on the GDP but have a look at the populations of the nations above the UK, very small compared to the UK so their GDP will obviously be higher. Only USA I think on there above the UK has a significantly higher population.

It doesnt even matter about the GDP, the UK economy has within it relief funds for international disaster, which is a long standing moral obligationthat we honour when we can.


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

ashie1986 said:


> i know
> 
> but like i said why give it to them
> 
> ...


Mate i think you need to read up on british history in what happened after the world wars, would it be funny if they went fcuk them to us?


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

so the pakistanians gave us something?

have i missed something?

what and when did they give us something


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

ashie1986 said:


> so the pakis gave us something?
> 
> have i missed something?
> 
> what and when did they give us something


choose your words better please mate


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

edited


----------



## pira (Sep 8, 2009)

ashie1986 said:


> so the pakis gave us something?
> 
> have i missed something?
> 
> what and when did they give us something


Well Pakistani's fought in world war 2 for Britain (not the Nazi's as you probably expected them to) and sent thousands of workers in reconstruction of infrastructure in Britain.

Careful with your language, just because you have black family members doesn't mean your not racist and trust me most on here can see past your 'i'm not racist' pleas.


----------



## pira (Sep 8, 2009)

Im struggling to understand why people are getting wound up with the fact that the British public are giving out of their OWN choice and pockets a few quid to help the poorest of poor in such desperate times. The government has funds every year to donate to such natural disasters and have done so for decades.


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

pira said:


> Well Pakistani's fought in world war 2 for Britain (not the Nazi's as you probably expected them to) *and sent thousands of workers in reconstruction of infrastructure in Britain. *
> 
> Careful with your language, just because you have black family members doesn't mean your not racist and trust me most on here can see past your 'i'm not racist' pleas.


and you know why they did this ashie:rolleyes: 

http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2010/aug/18/pakistan-floods-saudi-arabia-pledges]


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

ashie1986 said:


> so what do i call them
> 
> irish people - irish
> 
> ...


read this http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/comment/columnists/guest_contributors/article5496878.ece


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

ok thanks for that

i didnt know about them helping us in the war

or what there supost to be called either

didnt do well at school when i actualy turned up

so will edit my posts

thanks for pointing that out to me

and im not racist at all, i fi was being racist i would have said that money should have gone to all the white people in our country but i didnt

our country is mixed race realy


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

dazsmith69 said:


> fair do's! :beer:


No prob matey drinks on you :beer:


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

ashie1986 said:


> so the *pakis *gave us something?
> 
> have i missed something?
> 
> *what and when did they give us something*





ashie1986 said:


> so what do i call them
> 
> irish people - irish
> 
> ...


Your ignorance is only matched by your stupidity. Use racist slang all you like I am not interested in getting into whether what you said was right or wrong, it is however illegal to use that word as it was a comon racist insult in the 80's and therfore banned as racist, strange or not its illegal.

Go read a history book or keep looking like an idiot, pakistanis have done plenty for us, you dont know because you probably are A; to young and B: to stupid to read. I am not here to give adolescents a history lesson, I will leave it to you to learn and avoid further embarrassment.

SD


----------



## pira (Sep 8, 2009)

Ashcrapper said:


> read this http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/comment/columnists/guest_contributors/article5496878.ece


He cant read the Times, come on now only Sun and Daily Sport on here for educational purposes.


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

go away sd someone already pointed that out as you can see but you still had to quote my post hey,

yeah im stupid yeah i didnt do well at school

who gives a ****

i dont

and no i didnt know that word was illeagal thats fukin stupid how can a word be illeagal,

must be the area im brough up in but everone here knows them as that

but like i said go away now stop quoting me

ohh and by the way why would i want to read a history book or even care about that stuff

your realy sad, you must have an amazing life


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

ashie1986 said:


> go away sd someone already pointed that out as you can see but you still had to quote my post hey,
> 
> yeah im stupid yeah i didnt do well at school
> 
> ...


perhaps to educate yourself on things you are commenting on?


----------



## JoeyRamone (Sep 10, 2009)

SD said:


> Your ignorance is only matched by your stupidity. Use racist slang all you like I am not interested in getting into whether what you said was right or wrong, it is however illegal to use that word as it was a comon racist insult in the 80's and therfore banned as racist, strange or not its illegal.
> 
> Go read a history book or keep looking like an idiot, pakistanis have done plenty for us, you dont know because you probably are A; to young and B: to stupid to read. I am not here to give adolescents a history lesson, I will leave it to you to learn and avoid further embarrassment.
> 
> SD


The word itself is not illegal. The context it is used in may make the person guilty of a criminal offence in the same way "brown" or "black" or whatever could make someone guilty of an offence.


----------



## dazsmith69 (Oct 29, 2009)

pira said:


> It doesnt even matter about the GDP, the UK economy has within it relief funds for international disaster, which is a long standing moral obligationthat we honour when we can.


I agree


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

JoeyRamone said:


> The word itself is not illegal. The context it is used in may make the person guilty of a criminal offence in the same way "brown" or "black" or whatever could make someone guilty of an offence.


Thanks for the correction :thumbup1:

Just remember beign at school and being told it was not ok to use the word Paki in any context and could result in prosecution under the new anti-racism rules laid out at the time.

SD


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

SD said:


> Thanks for the correction :thumbup1:
> 
> Just remember beign at school and being told it was not ok to use the word Paki in any context and could result in prosecution *under the new anti-racism rules laid out at the time.*
> 
> SD


Which are in themselves a lot of bollocks.

You can't force an ignoramus to see the error of his ways with laws, and even if you could, who are we to - up to each individual to do what they like.

The very notion of words being illegal (I know they aren't as corrected above, but you know what I mean) is so fvcking retarded it isn't right.

Wait, is retarded banned too :confused1:

:lol:

Absolute lot of sh1te.

ahem

Where were we?


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

teachers at my school use the word

thats why i was confused mate

i havent been in school for over 10 years but i remember they use the word

just feel like some people are making out im racist but im not im far from it

i have no problem with them at all and never said anything to any of them in our country


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

ashie1986 said:


> teachers at my school use the word
> 
> thats why i was confused mate
> 
> ...


I had a similar situation.

When I was brought up, I was told you can't call a person black, you must say "coloured" because they aren't actually black, and black could be used unfairly to cover a whole number of shades.

I recently got dug up on here for use of the word coloured, and told IT was now frowned on, and black was the correct term :confused1:

Its all a bunch of ar$e.

In fact, I call into question peoples RIGHT to take offence, you oft find people who do find these things offensive, go looking deliberately for things to be offended at.

Well they can all suck my big white/non-coloured bollocks


----------



## Razorblade (Aug 24, 2010)

my bird is pakistani and has beautiful eyes and an ace shag


----------



## Rocho (Mar 30, 2009)

rs007 said:


> I had a similar situation.
> 
> When I was brought up, I was told you can't call a person black, you must say "coloured" because they aren't actually black, and black could be used unfairly to cover a whole number of shades.
> 
> ...


 Up the dose mate!!:laugh:


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

lol

yeah my couson whos black calls me a white fukker sometimes just messing and i laugh it off and if he was called a balck fukker he would do the same,

but wouldnt complain,

nothing bads meant by it realy just where i been brought up tho,

dont realy take offence to stuff like that around here, maybe some areas is more sensitive tho


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

Razorblade said:


> my bird is pakistani and has beautiful eyes and an ace shag


can we have her number?

lol


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Razorblade said:


> my bird is pakistani and has beautiful eyes and an ace shag


got any pics of her tits?


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

Ashcrapper said:


> got any pics of her tits?


lol

but i supose if you dont ask you dont get ay mate lol

we need to see piks to believe you


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

ashie1986 said:


> teachers at my school use the word
> 
> thats why i was confused mate
> 
> ...


No you were repeatedly reffered to as ignorant and ill educated. However 'our country'? It is their country too mate, 'they' have lived here since the forties and most are third generation at least, born and bred here.

SD


----------



## Synergy1436114719 (Aug 4, 2010)

goonerton said:


> There is a train of thought that suggests that if the USA hadn`t/didn`t go around the world meddling in the affairs/disputes of other nations, they wouldn`t be so hated...
> 
> You may want to do some research into US involvement in the middle east and over parts of the world other the years, before you believe they are this holier than thou crusader , that are just out to help everybody.


You should remember europe 1941 pal, just before the germans where set to invade, if it wasnt for the fookin USA you'd be speaking german now. so dont ever pour scorn on the USA, they have saved our asses more than once.



SD said:


> No you were repeatedly reffered to as ignorant and ill educated. However 'our country'? It is their country too mate, 'they' have lived here since the forties and most are third generation at least, born and bred here.
> 
> SD


True, if so called "true brits" had there DNA tested they would be suprised to find that there blood is full of DNA from all over europe. Mainly Germanic and scandanavian mixed with spanish, Britain has and always has been a nation of immigrants. Read your history you doubters, immigration here dates back further than the vikings.

And as far as attractive pakistani woman go it will only be a matter of time before they get wound up with "british" men. Pakistani Men are already having babies with "british" women, integration of society perhaps ?


----------



## Hunter84 (Dec 23, 2008)

Synergy said:


> You should remember europe 1941 pal, just before the germans where set to invade, if it wasnt for the fookin USA you'd be speaking german now. so dont ever pour scorn on the USA, they have saved our asses more than once.
> 
> True, if so called "true brits" had there DNA tested they would be suprised to find that there blood is full of DNA from all over europe. Mainly Germanic and scandanavian mixed with spanish, Britain has and always has been a nation of immigrants.


Good post....one of my grandads is scottish and the other grandad was german - never met him though...he died at auschwitz......fell out a watchtower working overtime :laugh:


----------



## Razorblade (Aug 24, 2010)

Ashcrapper said:


> got any pics of her tits?


i cant shes only 16


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

lol

he was messing mate


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Razorblade said:


> i cant shes only 16


ah ok. her held open minge will do just fine then


----------



## JoeyRamone (Sep 10, 2009)

Synergy said:


> You should remember europe 1941 pal, just before the germans where set to invade, if it wasnt for the fookin USA you'd be speaking german now. so dont ever pour scorn on the USA, they have saved our asses more than once.
> 
> True, if so called "true brits" had there DNA tested they would be suprised to find that there blood is full of DNA from all over europe. Mainly Germanic and scandanavian mixed with spanish, Britain has and always has been a nation of immigrants. Read your history you doubters, immigration here dates back further than the vikings.
> 
> And as far as attractive pakistani woman go it will only be a matter of time before they get wound up with "british" men. Pakistani Men are already having babies with "british" women, integration of society perhaps ?


And if you look in depth you realise there was major competition between us and they were instrumental in britain losings its empire. 1941 2 years after the war started britain won the battle of britain and was standing alone against the evil of the nazis. Maybe if britain hadn't been paying off the massive debt to america from world war one we may have been more capable of defeating the nazis straight away because we were ridiculously unprepared for war. People have to be careful to not insult usa too much and forget the good things they have done but equally people have to look at the finer points and the reasons for their actions and not dismiss the contribution of britain and its empire. Theres no way we would be speaking german. The reason britain rejected offers of peace by the nazis despite being the only ones left was they weren't like the 6 wk french and would have continued to fight forever.

Edit: on phone. That turned into a bit of a rant but point is people can pour scorn on the usa because it is not as simple as you make out.


----------



## Razorblade (Aug 24, 2010)

ashie1986 said:


> lol
> 
> he was messing mate


just kidding lads  Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

thats the spirit!


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

says file has been removed?

did he post a pik?


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

post it by clicking the paperclip when writing a new reply to the thread and then upload it like that from your pc


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

JoeyRamone said:


> And if you look in depth you realise there was major competition between us and they were instrumental in britain losings its empire. 1941 2 years after the war started britain won the battle of britain and was standing alone against the evil of the nazis. Maybe if britain hadn't been paying off the massive debt to america from world war one we may have been more capable of defeating the nazis straight away because we were ridiculously unprepared for war. People have to be careful to not insult usa too much and forget the good things they have done but equally people have to look at the finer points and the reasons for their actions and not dismiss the contribution of britain and its empire. Theres no way we would be speaking german. The reason britain rejected offers of peace by the nazis despite being the only ones left was they weren't like the 6 wk french and would have continued to fight forever.
> 
> Edit: on phone. That turned into a bit of a rant but point is people can pour scorn on the usa because it is not as simple as you make out.


Reps to this man. The aim of the USA during WW2 was the dismantling of the British Empire as part of helping us out. The British Empire was over 1/3 of the planet at the outbreak of WW2. Germany was frightened of us and wouldn't have gone ahead in invading Poland had Hitler believed we would decalre war. He expected us to give in to Germany's demands and leave them to it.


----------



## Hunter84 (Dec 23, 2008)

The russians bore the brunt of ww2, britain would of starved without the USA, we wouldn't of had food, fuel and resources to stand up to the germans without their aid, who cares about the empire....we can still hold our heads up high...they didn't goose step down our streets...unlike the french


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

BillC said:


> Reps to this man. The aim of the USA during WW2 was the dismantling of the British Empire as part of helping us out. The British Empire was over 1/3 of the planet at the outbreak of WW2. Germany was frightened of us and wouldn't have gone ahead in invading Poland had Hitler believed we would decalre war. He expected us to give in to Germany's demands and leave them to it.


many politicians, including former pm Chamberlin, were convinced that Britain would fall to the Nazis, long before the BBOB, and that surrender was the only option.Fortunately, we had a leader then unlike today who had a spine,and would not entertain any dialogue with Hitler.Winston Churchill.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2010)

ww2 a little off topic


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

Ken Hutchinson said:


> When New Orleans was flooded in 2005 how much aid did pakistan send over to the U.S.A


if i remember correctly, it was a goat, a 1972 VHS of ''Lassie Goes To Bollywood'', 6 poppadoms and a pot of mango chutney.

and before anybody even goes on about a racist comment on here im always mocking my jewish ancestory in some of my posts so don't even go there mm mm mm!

Oh, and trust me i've given more than enough recently towards the floods.


----------



## EssexMalRider (Apr 23, 2010)

http://uk.news.yahoo.com/21/20100822/tuk-britain-braced-for-flash-floods-6323e80.html

Gis it bak!


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

The government have today confirmed that all GCSE grades by pakistani students hit an all time low with 80% under C level


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

romper stomper said:


> whats that got to do with anything ???- and how do you think you would do taking exams in pakistan ??


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Oh dear Romper.......


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

RyanClarke said:


> The government have today confirmed that all GCSE grades by pakistani students hit an all time low with 80% under C level


Source please 

Sounds like total and utter bullsh1t to me. Every Pakistani, in fact every Indian I have ever met have an excellent work ethic.

SD


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Rickard_84 said:


> LOL...its like ww3 in this thread, fair play to the compassion of others, *have you ever been helped out when in need before!!! *
> 
> There is good in all mankind  and long may it last :thumbup1:


People keep saying this here like its a justification for watching other people starve and die of disease??

SD


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

SD said:


> People keep saying this here like its a justification for watching other people starve and die of disease??
> 
> SD


Tbh, whether those agree with money or not

those that care or really could not give a rats

Fact remains like it or not, we have all given same out of public money

So some "may think" they are more caring etc etc

But what exactly off your own back have you done yourself (aimed at do gooders) apart from applaud aid??


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

SD said:


> Source please
> 
> Sounds like total and utter bullsh1t to me. Every Pakistani, in fact every Indian I have ever met have an excellent work ethic.
> 
> SD


Under C level as in under SEA level, water, floods. Hawey man


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

christ are they really anyworse off than they were before the flood.

they had fvk all before and they got fvk all now.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

SD said:


> Source please
> 
> Sounds like total and utter bullsh1t to me. Every Pakistani, in fact every Indian I have ever met have an excellent work ethic.
> 
> SD


thats a bit of a sweeping racial generalisation isnt it.... :laugh:


----------



## geezore (Apr 28, 2008)

Not sure which is more shocking.

The plight of desperate people who have the same humanity and will to live as us, or the views expressed on this forum so far.

Ignorance and arrogance is an ugly combination.


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

jw007 said:


> Tbh, whether those agree with money or not
> 
> those that care or really could not give a rats
> 
> ...


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

SD said:


> lighten up big fella eh...


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

SD said:


> Kept in it the family then??
> 
> What about the others???
> 
> Bit sellfish?? sure others could have done with a handout not just your family mate


----------



## Hunter84 (Dec 23, 2008)

£40 million squandered now!! :cursing: .. :cursing:


----------

